# Third party batteries for 5DII ?



## contrastny (Jan 17, 2012)

Have any of you had good success with 3rd party batetries for the 5DII? I need to pick up about 6 or so.

The $8.95 adorama batteries for my 50D worked great, but I have heard quite a bit of negative reviews about the 3rd party LP-E6 batteries.

Thanks,


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 18, 2012)

i have a couple of cheap ebay ones, I dont think they last as long but i havent tested them properly, they do tend to last a full day of moderate shooting though


----------



## smirkypants (Jan 18, 2012)

I have 3 Maximal Power DB CAN LP-E6 Rechargeable Replacement Li-Ion Battery for Canon Cameras that I got from Amazon. I haven't noticed any difference. I use them completely interchangeably.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 18, 2012)

Li-on batteries have the problem that they can short internally and melt down, damaging or ruining the device they are installed in. Very careful construction and QA help prevent this.

My thought about the Chinese rip-offs is that they have no QA, and are a risk to you and your equipment. Yes, I had a camera damaged by a li-on battery melt down. The battery was mostly already discharged, but it expanded so much that I eventually had to drill holles in it and take it out in pieces.

Fortunately, most of the batteries do not take the rated charge, so their is less damage if they melt down, and they and die in 1-6 months anyway.

I buy lots of things made in China, but food and Li-on batteries I pass by.


----------



## pwp (Jan 18, 2012)

I used to get eBay BP-511 for 20D, 40D & 5D with zero problems. Cheap and cheerful. They're almost a disposable item at two for under $20.00. Life seemed indistinguishable from the genuine BP511's. My daughter still uses 5-6 year old eBay BP511's in the old 20D. Life is shorter but she takes a few with her on school trips.

No experience yet with LP-E6 eBay cells...but when the need arises I'll have no hesitation.

However the LP-E4 battery for the 1Ds3 & Mk4 delivers a slightly different story. I have one clone LP-E4 and it lasts only half as long as the genuine LP-E4's. Not a big deal.

Paul Wright


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 18, 2012)

When I first got my 5D2, I bought a cheap ebay vertical grip that included 2 no name batteries. They seemed to work fine the first 2-3 times, and I certainly didn't run them all the way down. But then they seemed to be running out faster and faster and by maybe charge 5-6, they didn't work at all. 

That was almost 3 years ago though, and just one experience. Can we ask why you need 6? Maybe there is another solution.

The real vertical grip which i bought later will work with 6AAs, even rechargeable ones.


----------



## contrastny (Jan 18, 2012)

TexPhoto said:


> When I first got my 5D2, I bought a cheap ebay vertical grip that included 2 no name batteries. They seemed to work fine the first 2-3 times, and I certainly didn't run them all the way down. But then they seemed to be running out faster and faster and by maybe charge 5-6, they didn't work at all.
> 
> That was almost 3 years ago though, and just one experience. Can we ask why you need 6? Maybe there is another solution.
> 
> The real vertical grip which i bought later will work with 6AAs, even rechargeable ones.



For long time lapses in cold weather. I'll use 2 in a battery grip and have at least 2 more with me to swop out, then I can have 2 more at home/in the car charging for fully charged batteries to use later in the day. But if I go with Canon I'll try to stick to a max of 4 batteries.


----------



## Cornershot (Jan 18, 2012)

I have a couple of those Maximal batteries from Amazon and it's hit or miss. One is good and the other isn't. The bad one started ok but discharges a lot faster than the Canon battery. Still usable.


----------



## eos650 (Jan 18, 2012)

I bought two maximal power batteries last spring, from Amazon. The camera recognizes them and allows you to register them, just like the Canon originals. Also, they have a fairly good warranty (3 years).

At the time I bought them, they were about $24 each. I recently checked and they are down to about $16.

Initially, I didn't notice any difference, but within a month or so, I noticed they only indicated three bars, in the camera, after a full charge. After six months a full charge only showed two bars and they would run down after about 50 shots. Also, the charging time became very short like 20 to 30 minutes. I tried leaving them in the charger overnight, per the instructions on the back of the manufactures package, but that made no difference.

I number each of my batteries and rotate through them, in order. That way I know they get used semi-equally and that one doesn't end up in the bottom of the bag for months on end.

Recently, I sent the bad batteries back for warranty replacement. Maximal Power was easy to deal with. I called them and explained the situation and they emailed me an RMA. Other than the inconvenience of having to return the batteries and the $5 or $6 shipping, it wasn't bad. I sent them to a location in California and had the replacements within two weeks from the day I mailed the bad batteries.

It's possible that my original batteries were from a bad batch. I've only had the replacements for about a month and so far the camera is reporting four bars, after each charge, so I can't say if the replacements are better or not.

My original Canon batteries are about a year old and still report four bars after a full charge.

If the replacement batteries hold up, I'll buy additional Maximal Power batteries, without hesitation. If they don't, I'll probably buy additional Canon batteries. Sure, the Canon batteries cost more up front, but the convenience and additional life would be worth it to me. Time will tell.


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 18, 2012)

contrastny said:


> For long time lapses in cold weather. I'll use 2 in a battery grip and have at least 2 more with me to swop out, then I can have 2 more at home/in the car charging for fully charged batteries to use later in the day. But if I go with Canon I'll try to stick to a max of 4 batteries.



Some people have made AC and DC adapters. Info here: http://forum.timescapes.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=1646

I think I'd get this: http://www.amazon.com/Hanken-Replacement-Adapter-Digital-Cameras/dp/B003WGIYMK, a car battery and an inverter.


----------



## bigblue1ca (Jan 18, 2012)

I have two third party batteries, they cost half as much as the two Canon batteries I have, and coincidentally their charge life is darn close to half of that of the Canon ones. I won't buy third party again, while there is a slight premium on the Canon batteries, you get what you pay for I think in this case.


----------



## RC (Jan 18, 2012)

Are any of these third party batteries micro chipped to provide statistic data back to the body?

http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2011/eos5dmarkii_lp_e6_battery_article.shtml


----------



## eos650 (Jan 18, 2012)

RC said:


> Are any of these third party batteries micro chipped to provide statistic data back to the body?
> 
> http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2011/eos5dmarkii_lp_e6_battery_article.shtml



The Maximal Power batteries mentioned above, are.


----------



## Maui5150 (Jan 18, 2012)

I had decent results with 3rd party batteries for my T2i. I have a grip on it, have one canon battery, 3 3rd party and can shoot all day and have never had an issue.

I have two canon batteries for my 5D MK II. I have an Opteka grip, and have done several studio shoots of 5 - 6 hours - 600 or more actuations, probably 30 minutes of viewing time on the screen, and the battery usage has been minimal. If I throw them back in the charger, it might take 15 - 20 minutes before it goes green. 

I see sales on the Canon batteries now and then. I picked my second one up for around $50, and to be honest, maybe I could have gotten a 3rd party battery for $25 or so, maybe even a little less, but I have not had to think or worry about my canon batteries at all and have heard far too many stories about 3rd party not holding a charge, holding less of a charge, or simply dying early.


----------



## PaperTiger (Jan 18, 2012)

I have a whole bunch of Pearstone batteries for the 5Dii and 7D, as well as some for my HV30 from B+H. I can't tell the difference between the Pearstones and Canon LP-E6s. Never once had a problem.


----------



## Markulous (Jan 23, 2012)

Bought an extra LP-E6 to go in my Canon grip when I bought the 7D and then bought a pair of unchipped batteries which came with their own included charger (if you use the Canon one it'll shut down the clones) which cost me 1/3rd of a one official LP-E6! And work just as well - easily lasting as long (but no info displayed in lcd).

Then bought a pair of chipped clones which, again, last as long as the official ones (and cost the same as the unchipped) - and I can use either charger


----------



## Picsfor (Jan 23, 2012)

i have a hahnel that pairs with a geniune Canon battery in the battery grip. Whilst i think there may be a difference, it is really negligable - never under 1600 shoots even in the coldest of weather and high AF operation.

Best i've had is just over 2000 shots...


----------



## rmblack (Jan 29, 2012)

links?


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 29, 2012)

PaperTiger said:


> I have a whole bunch of Pearstone batteries for the 5Dii and 7D, as well as some for my HV30 from B+H. I can't tell the difference between the Pearstones and Canon LP-E6s. Never once had a problem.



I got a Pearstone one and it's worked great. Haven't used it heavily, but haven't noticed a difference. I also bought their charger and it works with all of my batteries. Cool feature, it also has a car adapter alongside the flip-out AC plug. Didn't know that, but awesome perk when I got it!


----------

